
SQL Joins Explained in Plain English - majikarp
https://medium.com/@majikarpp/sql-joins-explained-in-plain-english-5da01e6367a
======
dorongrinstein
The example given in the short article isn't good. If the transaction count is
a field in the guest table, there's no need to join the transaction table. I
assume the article is meant for someone who never used SQL. As such, I think
it can be more confusing than helpful.

